# How many skylines in your city?



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Show the skylines (big and small) in your city.

Metro Vancouver is made up of twenty something cities and municipalities and many of them have their own skylines and some of them even have more than one although they might not be as big or impressive as the largest one in downtown Vancouver. 

It would take me a little while to find or take those skyline photos. So stay tuned..


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

None.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

Well.. London would have 2.. City and Canary Wharf (not counting Croydon and some other Greater London boroughs)


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon has two (District 1 and Phu My Hung New Urban Area) and Rotterdam only 1.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

any photos to share?


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Windsor Ontario has three.
Downtown, Pilette, and East Riverside.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*SAIGON - VIETNAM (SCROLL>>)*
*District 1 Skyline.*








source
*Phu My Hung New Urban Area*

D.7 | 2013 by YU3001, on Flickr


----------



## felixx_ (Apr 28, 2007)

*Natal, Brazil*
*Central Zone*








Michel Tracy's (Flickr)

*Ponta Negra* 








Ney Douglas (Flickr)


----------



## amit221 (Mar 6, 2013)

there is 56 skylines in Delhi....


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> any photos to share?


City of London


SO143 said:


> by *chest*


Canary Wharf


aarhusforever said:


> London - City of Contrast by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Zero..


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Twin Cities have 3 distinct skylines

Minneapolis pop 380 000


City of Minneapolis by WorldofArun, on Flickr

St. Paul pop. 280 000


Downtown Skyline, St. Paul, Minnesota by SkylineScenes, on Flickr

Bloomington pop 90 000


View from 15th & 18th tee area by jcarwash31, on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Mexico City has like 10
Santa Fe
Interlomas
Polanco
Nuevo Polanco
Reforma
Historic Center
WTC area
Insurgentes Sur
San Angel
Nuevo Coyoacan
Pemex area


----------



## Redkey (Mar 25, 2011)

Toronto 










Yorkville (More or less connected with downtown)










Yonge and st Clair (couldn't find a skyline shot but street level)










Yonge and Davisville 










Yonge and Eglinton 










North York










Richmond Hill (?)










Scarborough 










Flemingdon Park










Humber bay shores


















Etobicoke










Mississauga 










There are others like Vaughan, Markham, Brampton, St Clair and Bathurst, Bloor and Islington and probably a few more small clusters around the city.


----------



## kloim (Mar 7, 2013)

great work


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam has one, but it is spread out quite a bit:



SASH said:


> Beter?


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

*Metro Manila* has around 7 i think...

*Makati*









*Ortigas*









*Fort Bonifacio*









*Manila Bay*









*Binondo *(old downtown)









*Libis*









*Alabang*


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

New York has 3 distinct skylines

Midtown Manhattan
Downtown Manhattan
Downtown Brooklyn

Long Island City is a growing skyline, but its still relatively small. 

Jersey City also forms a part of the skyline, but I know many don't like to include it with New York City


----------



## PinkFloyd (Jun 13, 2011)

There are several skylines in Los Angeles.

Of course there's *Downtown:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/airbutchie/8182048644/

*Mid-Wilshire:*

Wilshire Blvd, Los Angeles, California by SkylineScenes, on Flickr

*Century City:*

Century City Skyline, Los Angeles by SkylineScenes, on Flickr

*Westwood:*

Culver City, Westwood and Getty Museum, L. A., CA IMG_5056 by Hart Walter, on Flickr

*Long Beach:*

Long Beach Skyline by jbtuohy, on Flickr

There are other mini skylines scattered around.


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

In Warsaw there are 5:
1)Downtown or Srodmiescie:
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7105/imageqhsrt.jpg

2)Wola:
http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/2241/imagetafn.jpg

3)Zoliborz or Uptown:
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3669/imagedtm.jpg

4)Mokotòw:
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4380/imagengse.jpg

5)Ochota:
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/9287/imagexft.jpg
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/3315/imagecoc.jpg


The Ochota is a miniskyline


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Parramatta and Sydney CBD


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Londrina has several. The two most important: Downtown (bottom) and Gleba Palhano (Londrina's booming district).









_Marcos Canuto, Folha de Londrina_









_Architectural Projetos_


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, Frankfurt has 

*1. Frankfurt (main skyline):*








wikipedia

*2. Niederrad (business district):*








[email protected]

*3. Eschborn (Suburb):*








luftbildspezialist.de

*4. Offenbach (Suburb):*








[email protected]

And some smaller skylines formed by residential blocks, I think they are mostly more like the French banlieus rather than really skylines, nevertheless I will show some pics.

Seckbach:








wikipedia

Bornheim:








wikipedia

Sachsenhausen:








panorama-frankfurt.de, wikipedia

Frankfurter Berg: 








wikipedia

Mainfeld:








wikipedia

And some others like Bonames, Nordweststadt, Maintal or Schwalbach...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Burnaby, a suburb of Vancouver has 4 distinct skylines of its own.

#1- High Gate












#2- Metrotown










The others two are Lougheed and Brentwood, I don't have any pic right now but will get a few when I have time.


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

The thread looks too interesting to die

*Nairobi - Kenya*​
*CBD









Upperhill











Kilimani











Westlands











Parklands









*

Some smaller and/or shorter ones

*Riverroad











Muthangari











Yaya











Ole Sereni



















Ngara







*


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

_edit_


----------

